# Milky Way - Church Rock



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

After covering most of my home county of Pembrokeshire's night sky over the last few years, I've had this location in mind for a while. Fabulous clear skies last night with two ISS passes. Here's one I like.










5D3, 24-70, 30seconds, f/2.8, ISO 4000

cheers,
drew


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd *love* to learn how to take a pic like this but I'm guessing a spectacularly expensive lens is required.

Fantastic shot!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> I'd *love* to learn how to take a pic like this but I'm guessing a spectacularly expensive lens is required.
> 
> Fantastic shot!


I totally agree and i'd love to be able too take a picture like this too! without sounding rude in anyway is this picture edited at all or just straight from the camera?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks chaps, the key with the night shots is having the lens wide open so I try to do them always at f/2.8, sometimes f/4 depending on the lens. I used a 24-70 f/2.8 on full frame camera for this one at high ISO, to gain maximum intake of light.

you can do these with 'cheaper' equipment, and still produce decent results 

drew


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great photo that:thumb:


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

Is that the ISS at the very top on the left hand side.


----------



## ls3-steve (May 7, 2011)

That photo is amazing... really beautiful


----------

